# Aus dem Browser den Explorer öffnen



## Mavericklp (8. November 2009)

Moin moin zusammen.

ich bin gerade dabei ein Archivierungsprogramm in php zu schreiben. Nach dem man einen Eintrag gefunden hat, sollen einige Informationen aufgelistet werden. Wer der ersteller ist und so weiter. Das funktioniert alles schon und läuft ohne Proleme. Dort soll dann ein Link stehen, der einen Ordner öffnet. In diesem Ordner findet er alle Dateien zu dem Projekt. Der Fileserver ist ein Windows XP sp2 mit Xampp.Die Anwendung ist mit PHP geschreiben. Die Anderen Computer sind XP und Vista.

Als Bsp:
Ich rufe von meinem Computer (computer1) die Webseite des Fileservers auf. Dort suche ich in der Daten Bank nach "Projekt xy". Dort rufe ich dann die passende Seite auf. Dort sind wie schon geschreiben etliche Informationen zu dem Projekt. Mit dem Link auf der Seite wird ein Fenster geöffnet, wo ich dann die Daten runterladen kann. (ähnlich wie bei Winamp. Dort Besteht die möglichkeit den passendenordner zu öfnen, um das lied später auf den mp3 player zu kopieren oder ähnliches)

Ich habe schon einiges im Internet nachgeforcht. Mit der dem Atribut "href='file:\\fileserver\test' funktioniert es leider nicht. Besteht noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

schon einmal vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

